# INscape artist



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I am currently taking care of my ex-husband's cat while he's away training for a new job. She was staying at his parents house across the street, but keeps coming over here as she remembers this to be her home. Because I was afraid she'd get hit by a car from always crossing over here, I agreed to take care of her.
As I already have my legal limit of cats indoors (plus my dad/landlord doesn't want any(more) inside anyway), I have to keep her outside. I don't feel too bad about it, because it's summer and nice and warm. Still, I put out a box with a blanket for her - though she prefers to sleep on the cushion of my patio rocking chair. Food and water (which she shares with the ferals). A couple of times I did let her come inside when it got really stormy with colder temperatures and horrible winds.

One day I was out doing yard work, and hadn't seen her all day. So getting a little worried that she did go out onto the road, started calling her name. Finally giving up and hoping she was just in the woods behind the house instead, I went inside. Guess who comes trotting up and meowing?? I know for a fact I had let her out that morning! Eventually I realized that my screen door had a huge rip on the side, and she had clawed her way through the mesh material!
And to think I was using it to keep the BUGS from getting in :roll: LOL

So now I gotta fix my screen door, which I think I'll do with duct tape. For one thing, it's cheaper than buying a new $60 screen door, and might actually deter anymore 'opening' it herself!


----------

